# Ex-Expat with kids looking for english-speaking contact in Hannover



## Steftito (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I am an Ex-Expat living in my hometown Hannover again. We stayed in California for three years and my son (almost five) was born there. Since we do not have the opportunity to send him to a bilingual daycare and I think that kids learn a new language best while playing with other kids, I am looking for some english-speaking expats (with kids) in Hannover. I would love to meet somebody with kids and practicing my english as well as giving my son the opportunity to learn a new language.
If somebody is interested, I would love to hear from you! 

Stefanie


----------

